# words/names that inexplicable disgust or delight u.



## whaleofashrimp (Jan 28, 2012)

sometimes when im sad or in the middle of a situation ill say the name "mark burk" its a delight to say really fast. On the other hand the name Shubert makes me feel like ive gotten hit in the face with cold sewage..theres other words names but not that i can think of right now


----------



## panik (Jan 28, 2012)

I hate the word "pussy". (eeew)


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Jan 28, 2012)

poop....and i can see why u hate pussy..it sounds so sloppy and wet..thats why i like pussy
poop is kinda gross..i dont find shit all that gross though
the word reaming sounds like dry penitration which isint fun for any party involved
"vacuming makes me think of abortions '
Hoovering makes me think of blow jobes


----------



## baconrind (Jan 28, 2012)

flibbertigibbet is my favorite!


----------



## Unslap (Jan 28, 2012)

Dislike: The names Logan and Megan. Remind me of throwing up. Asshole (i still say it).

Like: psilocybin, drackpot, coax


----------



## DirtyBroke (Jan 28, 2012)

the word "moist" grosses me out for some reason.


----------



## christianarchy (Jan 28, 2012)

wetness


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 28, 2012)

keep it going... some of my favorite words have been mentioned here already.


I cringe when I hear "homebum" though.


----------



## Doobie_D (Jan 28, 2012)

"Oi " "schwilly " "festy" "custy" "hotey" These words make me angry. "flabergasted" I like this word. Theres others but i cant think of them right now


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 28, 2012)

Doobie_D said:


> "Oi " "schwilly " "festy" "custy" "hotey" These words make me angry. "flabergasted" I like this word. Theres others but i cant think of them right now


Hold on just a minute, mister! You're reading from the BP dictionary!


----------



## Heron (Jan 28, 2012)

jowels, pussy, my bitch, police officer,



Doobie_D said:


> "Oi "


----------



## dprogram (Jan 28, 2012)

I like "twitterpated" from Thumper in Bambi and I have no clue why. I also like fantablulous. I hate most hip hop slang words and all redneck speak except for ya'll.


----------



## dprogram (Jan 28, 2012)

Almost forgot that I love calling pussy a "Hatchet Wound". No clue on why I like that but it's from "Live Freaky. Die Freaky".


----------



## ipoPua (Jan 28, 2012)

pulchritudinous. means ugly
inguinal. related to the groin.
paraprosdokian, defies expectation
extratemporal, beyond time
verisimilitude-truthliness
and lots and lots of nonsense talk. i<3stupidnoises


----------



## ipoPua (Jan 28, 2012)

accidental post fuck my face EDIT


----------



## dprogram (Jan 28, 2012)

proselytize gets under my skin but I use it.


----------



## Milque Toast (Jan 29, 2012)

Some words I enjoy: Chock-full, heathen, detrimental, vital, definitive, juxtapose, thief, thievery, upchuck, toast, sedate, gorilla, sarsaparilla, nicotine, dextromethorphan, agility, finesse, year, green, greed, jump, exam.

Words I hate: Hmmm... That's a hard one. I'm a man of many words, and I find it hard to hate them. If I do it's more about the person saying them or the way they are saying them.


----------



## porky (Jan 29, 2012)

Humanity... thats a word I hate as I hate for what it stands.. not that I hate a lot, in fact dislike maybe a better way of putting it or even irritation.... I AM IRRITATED BY HUMANITY!!!!!


----------



## Mouse (Jan 29, 2012)

words I love, together, are "Self-Defecating" instead of self-deprecating. Say it in a sentence and don't skip a beat an most people won't even notice you didn't say the correct phrase because it still means the same thing, only funnier. 

words I hate - can't think of any right now.


----------



## lostboy (Jan 29, 2012)

"you have the right to remain silent" getting kinda tired of that one, although it usually elicits a "fuck you"


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Jan 30, 2012)

hate the word-homeless...oogle doesint offend me it just makes me laugh, what a silly word....ABSOLUTLY ADORE THE WORD CUNT
i can say it all day
cunt cunt cunt
"ass spelunker" is a fun one to
oh and if anyone tells me to "be aware" il;l kick there fecking ass
fake swear words from brit -coms are nice
smeg n feck
hate the name "justin" hate the name "zack" zacks are 90's era surfer douchbags


----------



## ipoPua (Jan 30, 2012)

whats wrong with 90s surfer douchebags? that's at least 3 of my favorite things all in one


----------



## freedude2012 (Jan 30, 2012)

i love the words
humble, because there really aint another way to be anymore
ca-chow and scudouch, they work for an awsome and great laugh
hope, because without it there is nothin ( were always HOPEIN for more than we can handle but thats the best part in life )
love, without it we die inside

the words i words i hate are
bum, mooch, street trash, and any other word that the mainstreem world slaps on our forhead were all people jus the same and we all bleed the same dam color and we all live here

homeless i neather like or dislike because a home can be anywere ( HOME is were the HEART is ) it can be a 300,000 dollar house or a 3ply box all you have to be happy with who you are, and where youve been and where you goin


----------



## ipoPua (Jan 30, 2012)

freedude2012 said:


> scudouch



lol sscadouche scudoosh scadush


----------



## Dmac (Jan 30, 2012)

i dislike "I'm jonesing" and "politically correct"


----------



## Unslap (Jan 31, 2012)

lostboy said:


> "you have the right to remain silent" getting kinda tired of that one, although it usually elicits a "fuck you"


Ughh bad idea

Filabuster = delight


----------



## keg (Jan 31, 2012)

dawg,and from fuckin pigs,needless to say i got locked up that day


----------



## reallifeisnocool (Jan 31, 2012)

I hate "neckhole"


----------



## dprogram (Feb 4, 2012)

Cum Dumpster pretty much makes me want to puke
Bukkake is just as gross
I can't even look at an ATM sign without laughing anymore and thinking of the scene in Clerks 2.


----------



## wehavethemap (Feb 4, 2012)

'HORNY' that one makes me feel like puking from my asshole and my mouth simultaneously..


----------



## wehavethemap (Feb 4, 2012)

dprogram said:


> Cum Dumpster pretty much makes me want to puke
> Bukkake is just as gross
> I can't even look at an ATM sign without laughing anymore and thinking of the scene in Clerks 2.



I LOVE BUKKAKE


----------



## dprogram (Feb 4, 2012)

What if you said bukkake like you would use Pow! Shazam! Boom! 

"It was all like Bukkake! and the trick hit the floor."


----------



## wehavethemap (Feb 6, 2012)

this is real strange because i have a friend from way back that gets sick when i say BUKKAKE!!


----------



## REDRUM (Feb 6, 2012)

i like the names Tosca and Rowan a lot. i hate the word "like." i count when people say it, usually fumbling in their thoughts. I like one syllable words. snatch, rogue, wave, love. I like a lot of spanish words and arabic names. este papel esta amarillo. the name "marhaba" anf "hukkah".


----------



## ipoPua (Feb 6, 2012)

i honestly use the 'like' pause alot in conversation lol, and i'm really not a terribly stupid person. i just kinda use it for like filler space when i'm trying to find the right words, yknow? its like a, like a resting place to find your footing.lol im stoned and tour spanish mde me happy. i like fake french. ahhh, si'l vous plait la pliage, mein fuhrer!! don la fweedlcorpse!


----------



## REDRUM (Feb 6, 2012)

sie sind meine hosen. oui?


----------



## landpirate (Feb 6, 2012)

i hate the word gristle

but, the word pamplemousse is awesome, however it does mean grapefruit in french and so I rarely need to say it for legitimate purposes. Flange is lovely to say as well.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Feb 6, 2012)

I despise any word that uses 'bro' as a prefix. also the word cock. it just sounds awkward.

philanthropist, nitwit, melancholy, dilapidated, and scourge are some of my personal favorites.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 6, 2012)

NeoMaxxAKI said:


> also the word cock. it just sounds awkward.


 
I really wish there were better common words for a penis than COCK or DICK. they're just horrid words.


----------



## outskirts (Feb 7, 2012)

Sometimes when I've gotten pissed off at an inanimate object or something that I was working on I've called it a
"chicken fuck, mother fuck". One time back when I used to work on a farm, I was shoveling seemingly endless
chicken dung from a horse stall, after a few frustrating hours of pulling up rotted boards caked with chicken shit,
I had had it... and started yelling "chicken fuck, mother fucks!" My farmer friend just gave me a weird look and
started laughing. At the end of the day when he paid me he shook his head laughing and said "god you're one
sick fuck". I guess "chicken fuck, mother fuck" just stuck to me like chicken shit on those rotted boards.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Feb 7, 2012)

When my friend josh goes to the skate park with me he's always says " you need to be more of a hucker" 
If theres a little kid kinda ripping at all.. He's like " blammy, that kid was a hucker"

I don't like the word hucker..

Oh and her says rawkus a lot.. And he always gets on " benders"

Word.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 7, 2012)

I call my dog a "shit monkey" when he's annoying me.... does that count?


----------

